# Punderson state park fishing?



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

im headin down with a few friends over spring break and i've never been there. is there anything to fish there for and are there any recomendations about where to fish there? any info at all about punderson would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

They stock it with trout every year, including some big ones.. I would try over by the beach area. Good luck.


----------



## Bluefinn (Jan 26, 2007)

I forgot that there's also a couple ponds on state land . the bigger one is of one of the side roads & goes right up to rt.87. Early spring this pond can be really good for bass & crappies. It's been awhile since I've fished it. Stop at the park office & get a map & talk to the rangers.


----------



## ohiou_98 (Mar 19, 2007)

Since I've moved from Cleveland I no longer get to fish Punderson, but there are bass in this deep natural lake. In fact, I missed a bass there which felt like it would've been my personal best.


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks for such a good response i really appreciate it, maybe we'll come back with a few big ones. thanks!


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

The side ponds have tons of dink crappie and bluegill in them. You can basically catch them on every cast, but it gets boring after awhile.


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Lots of catfish in the 3-5 pound range. They've been stocking it with channels.


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

guess im takin some peanut butter and some pantiehose with me. thanks for the catfish tip too


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Pantyhose? Peanut Butter? You're fishing right? Oh well, as long as your all consenting adults.


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

i've had a ton of luck with rolling up peanut butter and wrapping it in pantyhose to keep from falling off the hook for catfish. never tried it?


----------



## lunder (Aug 23, 2005)

Nope. Heard of hotdogs and shrimp and wheaties balled up but peanut butter is new on me. I never did much with prpared baits. They were slamming the jig and minnow though, as wel as the ice fly and gulp redworm.


----------



## marshal45 (Mar 8, 2007)

If you are in a boat I would fish around the beach and campground area for trout. If no boat, fish around the boat docks or the floating piers. I use powerbait or jig & maggott.


----------



## curling beast (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks lunder, ill probably buy some shrimp down there too then. how do you use it? just a throw it out or bober or work with it? thanks marshal for the tips on where to fish also. in a boat for trout, spoons or fly's or what?


----------

